

Fred Wilson on The Berkshire Hathaway 2008 Annual Letter - spencerfry
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/03/the-berkshire-hathaway-2008-annual-letter.html

======
tonystubblebine
One way Fred is like Warren is that they both invest in things they
understand. I always liked that Fred took the time to test and use any company
that he was thinking of investing in.

